# Pressemeldung: Browning Champions Trophy  2006



## Anglerboard-Team (10. Mai 2006)

Liebe Stippfreunde,

schon im dritten Jahr hat die Browning Champions Trophy einen festen Stellenwert im Terminkalender der Friedfisch-Fans. Dabei sind wir unserem Plan treu geblieben, jedes Jahr in einem anderen Teil Deutschlands zu gastieren und dabei eine andere Art der Angelei in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, um so vor allem den Zuschauern Abwechselung zu bieten. 

In diesem Jahr freue ich mich besonders, im schönen Bayern die Elite der deutschen Friedfisch-Profis begrüßen zu dürfen. Der Eixendorfer Stausee verspricht eine spannende Fischwaid und hohe Fanggewichte, wobei vor allem der perfekte Umgang mit der Matchrute und Wagglern und Slidern auf große Distanzen zu bestaunen sein wird. 

Wer sich für das Friedfischangeln interessiert, sollte diesen Termin in keinem Fall verpassen. 

Herzlichst, 
Ihr Frerk Petersen 
Marketing Manager Zebco Sports Europe  

*Programm *

• 19.5.2006: 
1. Durchgang 
11 Uhr: Beginn des Aufbaus 
13 Uhr: Angelbeginn 
16 Uhr: Angelende; gefangene Fische werden am Platz gewogen 

• 20.5.2006: 
2. Durchgang 8 Uhr: Beginn des Aufbaus 
10 Uhr Angelbeginn der Browning Champion’s Trophy 
13 Uhr Angelende; gefangene Fische werden am Platz gewogen 

*Alle Infos hier>>>*

*Hier gehts zum diskutieren und kommentieren>>>*

PS:Auch das Anglerboard wird redaktionell vertreten sein und über die Veranstaltung berichten.


----------

